# Are Retired NCDs Applicable?



## tlj9536 (Mar 29, 2012)

We have received a denial on a claim for medical necessity, but the only NCD for the test is retired.  Are retired NCDs applicable to tests that have taken place after their retirement date?  Please help!


----------



## OCD_coder (Mar 29, 2012)

Could you include the Dx and CPT codes used on the claim?
You can still have a medical necessity denial even if there is no NCD or LCD.  For example:  You wouldn't code a CPT 29881 meniscectomy if the Dx was 648.10, kind of silly I know - but you'd be surprised what is on claims sometimes.


----------



## cmartin (Apr 11, 2012)

I think what I've seen when they're retiring NCDs or LCDs is something to the effect that, while the specific pre-pay edits are being retired, all claims are subject to review for medical necessity, and many of the principles in retired policies are still applicable.


----------

